# Angry Birds Bad Piggie Hat



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's the Bad Piggie addition to the Angry Birds Hats collection. You can find the others at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49703-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52376-1.html and
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66517-1.html

Let me know if you find errors or have questions.

Happy Knitting!

Sarah


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

PS. I forgot the eybrows in the pattern, and can't figure out how to edit the post. The addition to the original PDF says, "Embroider eyebrows at a slant above each eye. (See photo at the beginning of the pattern for placement.)"

Sarah


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I just love these angry bird hats (and bad piggy).... Thanks so much for sharing the patterns!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Sarah,
You're great at these! When are you going to do the one with the golden wings?
Jeanne


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for the Piggy Hat pattern!

I have enjoyed receiving all of your AB patterns. Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns as I crocheted one for my granddaughter from a pattern on KP but don't remember where it is located for those who crochet. Granddaughter wore it to church and everyone wanted one!

Jane


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> Sarah,
> You're great at these! When are you going to do the one with the golden wings?
> Jeanne


Yikes! You mean there's ANOTHER one?? I've got the blue bird on my schedule, but I may have to stop there. I just HAD to join the Huggable Bear marathon, have to finish a cardigan for a granddaughter's birthday, and have twin grandbabies due in September! So much yarn; so little time!  Sarah


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for all these great patterns!


----------



## wlm (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## wlm (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## jtreuter (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't figure out which of the basic hat patterns to use. Please advise -- by the specific name in the Kody May Knits blog list. Thanks.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

jtreuter said:


> I can't figure out which of the basic hat patterns to use. Please advise -- by the specific name in the Kody May Knits blog list. Thanks.


I wrote out her pattern with few changes in the pattern for the hat that I posted. I just wanted to give her credit for the pattern. Sarah


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh that is cute.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your talent for working up patterns. I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing the piggy hat. I will be making it for my granddaughter. She will be spending time with us this summer. I want to make it before she comes, a surprise.
I noticed you were doing the bear KAL. I just have one paw to finish for the need a hug bear. Then the hard part, put it together. It was so much fun to make that I have yarn for a second and third one. I need to do the hat by the end of July even though she won't beable to wear it until winter. I am sure it will be a hit. I will be putting ear flaps like I did with the red angry bird for my grandson. I have a granddaughter that wants the bomber.
Congratulations on the twins when they come.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you so much for doing the piggy hat. I will be making it for my granddaughter. She will be spending time with us this summer. I want to make it before she comes, a surprise.
> I noticed you were doing the bear KAL. I just have one paw to finish for the need a hug bear. Then the hard part, put it together. It was so much fun to make that I have yarn for a second and third one. I need to do the hat by the end of July even though she won't beable to wear it until winter. I am sure it will be a hit. I will be putting ear flaps like I did with the red angry bird for my grandson. I have a granddaughter that wants the bomber.
> Congratulations on the twins when they come.


Thanks for the kudos. It was a much different pattern than the birds. It will look cute with the ear flaps!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am making the Angry Bird golf club cover right now. Do you think I could make the other patterns into golf club covers buy using the same pattern but changing the colors and the facial expressions on them? I think it would be cute to have a few sticking out of the bag.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> I am making the Angry Bird golf club cover right now. Do you think I could make the other patterns into golf club covers buy using the same pattern but changing the colors and the facial expressions on them? I think it would be cute to have a few sticking out of the bag.


I think basically all you'd have to change is the design of the cover/hat. The chart should work especially if you used smaller needles and thinner yarn -- a DK or fingerling yarn instead of a worsted. You might have to "shrink" the pattern a little -- reducing the size of the eyebrows, space between the eyes, etc. But I'd use the same colors as you'd use for the originals. If you change the colors of the different critters, they won't look like the iconic angry birds/pigs. Would love to see your results!!


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you so much for doing the piggy hat. I will be making it for my granddaughter. She will be spending time with us this summer. I want to make it before she comes, a surprise.
> I noticed you were doing the bear KAL. I just have one paw to finish for the need a hug bear. Then the hard part, put it together. It was so much fun to make that I have yarn for a second and third one. I need to do the hat by the end of July even though she won't beable to wear it until winter. I am sure it will be a hit. I will be putting ear flaps like I did with the red angry bird for my grandson. I have a granddaughter that wants the bomber.
> Congratulations on the twins when they come.


I would sure love to know how you will put ear flaps on your hat. I haven't quite figured out how to do this. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I like your idea of ear flaps. Thank you.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Xstitchlaurie said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for doing the piggy hat. I will be making it for my granddaughter. She will be spending time with us this summer. I want to make it before she comes, a surprise.
> ...


I usually start with an ear flap on a circular, just a couple of stitches increasing on eash side everyother row to the size I want. I cut the yarn and do another one on the same circular. I then check the stitches on the hat and divide them approximately 2/3 or the stitches for the front, cast on that many stitches, pick up the first ear flap that I had made and then cast on the last 1/3 of the stitches and join with the second ear flap in the round. Then I just follow the pattern. That is what I did for Angry Bird. My pig will be different because my granddaughter just wants a pig so hers will be pink. For the strings I just cut some lengths of yarn, draw them throuogh with a crochet hook and braid them and tie a knot at the bottom.
I hope this makes sense. I just do it from the top of my head.


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sarah, Thanks so much for these patterns, I have made the red one so far, This pattern is a little big for my grandkids, would you suggest just using smaller needles or a smaller cast on. Thanks


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

smj6112 said:


> Sarah, Thanks so much for these patterns, I have made the red one so far, This pattern is a little big for my grandkids, would you suggest just using smaller needles or a smaller cast on. Thanks


You can go down a size or 2 on the needles, try a sport or DK weight yarn and go down 3 sizes in needles, or carve off about 10-12 stitches (5-6 on each side) or a combination of all of these. I'd do a swatch, figure out how many stitches = 4 inches, measure the grandkids' heads, and go from there.


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. Love the hats


----------



## missmoppet (Oct 26, 2012)

I just wanted to say thankyou for sharing all these wonderful angry bird hat patterns for free. As they will make excellent christmas gifts for all my little nephews this year..


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

missmoppet said:


> I just wanted to say thankyou for sharing all these wonderful angry bird hat patterns for free. As they will make excellent christmas gifts for all my little nephews this year..


My pleasure! Thanks. Let us see pictures! Sarah


----------



## sweetsheepyarn (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

